# Help! Control panel flashing red..



## ruthj (May 25, 2009)

Hello. We are newbies so apologies if this is a bit basic!

We have just picked up our MH (a 6 year old CI Carioca) from our storage yard and the control panel is constantly flashing red for the leisure battery. Usually when you press 'test', the LED s go out after a few seconds, but not this time. It was all working fine last time we were out (three weeks ago), and we had a long drive back, which charged up the battery (I checked it when I parked up). Nothing's been left switched on as far as I can tell. Any ideas? Do we need a new battery? Is it normal to lose charge over a few weeks? Just a bit concerned as we are off away later on tomorrow.

The control panel is a Nordelettronica NE101C if that's useful. We have an instruction booklet but it's in Italian (!). I tried babelfish but it made no sense!

Any help would be much appreciated!

Ruth (and Mick)


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

check the leisure battery for a disc near the top corner if its green its ok if its red its dead 
if there is no disc run the engine switch off and turn all the hab lights on if they dim in a minute or two its a new battery or check with a multi meter if you have one 
chapter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Ruth (and Mick)

Firstly, welcome to MotorhomeFacts!  

I'm guessing that the battery has become u/s - either through age, or by something being left on and it being drained flat, and possibly causing damage. Are you sure it's the battery? It might be worth putting a multimeter on it, just to make sure the control panel is telling the truth.

It's unusual for a leisure battery to go flat in a few weeks if nothing's been left on. Ours certainly doesn't.

How long are you away for? Are you on hookup, or are you depending on your leisure battery?

If I were you, I'd try to get a new battery anyway, since you're going away tomorrow.

Gerald


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

ruthj said:


> Hello. We are newbies so apologies if this is a bit basic!
> 
> We have just picked up our MH (a 6 year old CI Carioca) from our storage yard and the control panel is constantly flashing red for the leisure battery. Usually when you press 'test', the LED s go out after a few seconds, but not this time. It was all working fine last time we were out (three weeks ago), and we had a long drive back, which charged up the battery (I checked it when I parked up). Nothing's been left switched on as far as I can tell. Any ideas? Do we need a new battery? Is it normal to lose charge over a few weeks? Just a bit concerned as we are off away later on tomorrow.
> 
> ...


If you have an alarm fitted and activated this will use up battery power.
It has been known for reversing cameras to be switched off when parking up. Worth checking if you have one fitted.


----------



## ruthj (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for your replies - we were on hookup so not a problem this time. The battery charges up ok so the supply side seems fine. Will have a look at the battery and see if a new one fixes it.
Cheers!


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

*Flashing light on control panel*

Hi Ruth & Mike.
Had a Ci van a few years back and had similar thing, was OK when using van but when not in use red light flashed. If I remember correctly, you can turn the panel off, completely, when left unused, and turn on when ready to go. Can't remember the button(s) to press to turn it off. I think it also flashed if the water tank was empty. So it could be this. Someone with a Ci will come on and let you know if I am right or wrong. Hope this helps. Mike.


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

If you have tracker fitted that is normally wired into the hab batteries and draws 0.5amps, I know from persona; experience.

Regards

Alan


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

If you have tracker fitted that is normally wired into the hab batteries and draws 0.5amps, I know from persona; experience.

Regards

Alan


----------

